# GC watches (fake ones or Genuine)



## hcu (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey there  im new to the forum dont know if i posted it in the right place either or if im allowed to post this but, i started having an obsession with watches (THEY MUST BE ORIGINAL) for a month or so now. I want to buy a GC watch. However i keep seeing different boxes for it which is the original one. I want to buy this but its Very under MSRP Gc Guess Men Sport Chrono Watch Express I30005G1 - eBay (item 250680017448 end time Sep-07-10 23:35:39 PDT)

It also looks abit fake, model no :*G30005G1*

Not sure really, the seller says original, Maybe if i knew how GC watch box looked like i'd trust the seller. Or how the actual original thing looked like (eg the date thing looks weird) My question is how do fake GC watches look like if they exsist and is this watch original? Thanks everyone


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Post moved to Fashion watches.


----------



## Mitch47 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am searching for Guess Collection watches too but I would not buy from Ebay. Not in a million years mate!

In my opinion, it should be an authorised dealer.

Mitch


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

For a brand such as GC, at that pricepoint, it is not uncommon to see a copy~Definitely not worth it to risk it buying from ebay, cheers! ;-)


----------

